# Which Strips best for Milk Testing??????



## cruiseline (1 April 2011)

I have been on line and there are SO many pH and calcium test strips out there I am confused, is there one that does both test or do I have to get two different ones???

If you are worried about advertising  PM me some ideas instead, please


----------



## Thistle (1 April 2011)

The ones that Future Sport horses supply are meant to be good.


----------



## cruiseline (1 April 2011)

Thistle said:



			The ones that Future Sport horses supply are meant to be good.
		
Click to expand...

But very expensive


----------



## Spring Feather (1 April 2011)

These ones are the best http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/50-Aquachek-4-1-Bromine-Test-Strips-Pool-Spa-Hot-Tub-/230600291971?pt=UK_Swimming_Pools_Hot_Tubs&hash=item35b0d93683

The ph goes down to 6.2 (many strips don't so are no use!) and the calcium (total hardness) goes up to 1000.


----------



## cruiseline (1 April 2011)

Thank you, will order some


----------



## dianchi (1 April 2011)

Being dappy here what levels are we looking for?


----------



## Spring Feather (2 April 2011)

Most mares run at around 8.4ph.  The ph will go down to 6.2 prior to her foaling.  The calcium is usually the first thing to change and normal levels are around 100.  Once things start moving, you'll see the calcium start to go up.  Some mares are ready around 500 but others can go up to 800 to 1000.  I only use the calcium as a gauge initially and then once it goes up I concentrate more on the ph levels.  The biggest problem with the milk testing strips are the people taking the samples   You must be objective about your results and do not see what isn't there otherwise you'll drive yourself insane!   When the ph levels go down to 6.2 with these strips above the colour is orange with no red at all in them.  If you see a twinkling of red then you aren't at 6.2ph.


----------



## kerilli (13 April 2011)

many thanks Spring Feather, that's all super-helpful.


----------



## Gucci_b (13 April 2011)

These are the best that i have seen   and in the u.k so quick to post out to you.
https://breedingsupplies.co.uk/foaling-supplies/additionalteststrips/


----------



## lauren1988 (18 April 2011)

Spring Feather - do you have to mix the milk with distilled water when using the pool test strips? Probably a silly question but it says to simply dip in and wait for 15 seconds but obviously that is for pool water and not mare's milk. We have been using the strips we got from breeding supplies (pH paper you simply dip in but calcium strip has to be tested using 1ml milk and 6ml distilled water) but we have now got the pool test strips as well as they look like they are much more accurate


----------



## indie moo (8 June 2011)

what do we have to do and look for on the pool test strips? and do you think you can get them from the local swimming pool?


----------



## kerilli (8 June 2011)

a garden centre that does jacuzzi supplies is probably your best bet. i doubt a swimming pool would sell them tbh.
i'm not the expert, but i used the ones Spring Feather recommended. 
you dilute the milk with distilled water, approx 1 drop milk to 6 drops water i think but i wasn't very accurate with this and it didn't seem to make much difference... someone more experienced will post, hopefully.
when the calcium goes up to 500-1000 ish (top right of top row, of purples) you pay attention to the bottom row of oranges and reds, and when it matches the far left one (orange with NO red at all) it is down to 6.2 pH or lower, and you're in business, in the next 24 or maybe 48 hours. 
that's my understanding of it anyway, will await correction.


----------



## Spring Feather (8 June 2011)

Kerilli is spot-on  The ratio is 1cc of milk and mix it with 6cc distilled water.


----------



## nullarbor (8 June 2011)

Probably a silly question but do you place the milk directly onto the strip and then add water or do you need to mix them separately first? Also where do you buy distilled water from?
Thanks


----------



## Spring Feather (8 June 2011)

I use two 10cc syringes to milk test.  Take one syringe and collect 1cc from the mare.  I have another 10cc syringe already loaded with 6cc of distilled water.  I squirt the 6cc of water into the syringe with the 1cc of milk.  Little shake around, put your strip in and take out and then do your reading.  You should be able to get distilled water at the supermarket, or chemist or even some car places will sell it (for old battery topups).


----------



## indie moo (8 June 2011)

sorry to be a pain but is it 1 drop of milk to 6 drops of water? is tap water ok?
i have got the pool strips.


----------



## AnShanDan (8 June 2011)

use a syringe with mls marked
1.0 ml milk to 6.0 ml distilled water
don't use tap water or it won't work you need distilled water but de-ionised water is just as good it's used for topping up car batteries and it is easy to get at a garage
wash out the syringes with de-ionised water too
dip strip in then out and wait for the time it says on the strips then read
don't wait or go back and read it cos it can change
let us know what you come up with


----------



## indie moo (9 June 2011)

last night i did a milk test and the ph was 7.2. this morning i did one and it was 6.8. should i do one tonight aswell?


----------



## AnShanDan (9 June 2011)

yes, do it tonight def.
when it gets to 6.2 don't leave her if you want to be there when the foal's born 
my 2 mares this year had pH readings of 6.2 or even less before foaling 
it looks really pale orange no pinkness


----------



## indie moo (9 June 2011)

tonights reading is not 6.8 and not 6.4 somewhere in the middle.


----------



## kerilli (9 June 2011)

when it's low enough, it is a definite apricot-orange colour with no red in it at all. i drove myself nuts trying to work out whether it was the correct colour or not. i found that taking a photo with my cameraphone of the strip across the back of the bottle (with the colour charts on) worked better, then i could keep going back and checking the picture to be sure... 
i used de-ionised water, and dripped the milk-water mixture onto the strip if i didn't have enough to dip the strip into (mare wasn't very obliging in the 'giving up milk' department!)


----------

